# Wanted LONG SPRING UNDERCARRIAGE FOR TROXEL Silver King Saddle Troxel Men’s 1936 model 43



## JMack (Aug 19, 2019)

Wanted Troxel seats 1934 gals Silver King model 60 and Men’s 1936 model 43 Troxel for Silver King that has black enamel undercarriage double springs. below the men’s leather model #43



Men’s 1936 Troxel 43


----------



## JMack (Aug 31, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Oct 20, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Nov 11, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Jan 23, 2020)

Bump


----------



## bobcycles (Jan 23, 2020)

PM sent


----------



## JMack (Feb 15, 2020)

Bump


----------



## JMack (May 6, 2020)

Bump


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 27, 2021)

I have a rough men's hard rubber Troxel if interested.


----------



## stezell (Sep 18, 2021)

Did you ever find the T8 pedals you were looking for?


----------



## JMack (Sep 18, 2021)

stezell said:


> Did you ever find the T8 pedals you were looking for?



Need several sets of affordable T8s in decent condition to clean up thanks


----------



## JMack (Oct 12, 2021)

stezell said:


> Did you ever find the T8 pedals you were looking for?



looking for T8s a little better than my rusty sets thanks


----------

